
This program is valid in 179 languages - knz42
https://codegolf.stackexchange.com/a/155495
======
romwell
Commenting here to bookmark this page.

This concept is simply mind-blowing.

To those who didn't follow the link, not only the code compiles in many
languages, but it outputs 1 when compiled by the 1st language, 2 when compiled
and run by the second, etc.

